# Steam über Webproxy



## Gouvi (20. Juli 2012)

*Steam über Webproxy*

Hallo.

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich wohne in einen Studentenwohnheim und habe dort normalerweise nur 30 gig Traffic im Monat frei. Allerdings kann ich den Uni-web-Proxy nutzen um dann unbegrenzt zu downloaden. Leider hat aber Steam keinerlei Optionen solch einen Proxy einzustellen um dann die ganzen Spiele und Updates über den Proxy zu downloaden.... Gibt es da irgendeine andere Möglichkeit dies zu bewerkstelligen?


----------



## beren2707 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam über Webproxy*

Hier findet sich eine Anleitung; ob Steam daraus Konsequenzen zieht, kann ich nur spekulieren. Mir sind nur Bans bekannt, wenn Leute auf einen ausländischen Proxy gingen, um Uncut-Spiele zu bekommen. Da das bei dir nicht der Fall ist, sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Ob es an sich funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich keinen Proxy nutze (100GB Traffic im Monat, dann Drosselung auf DSL 6000 mit unbegrenzter Menge).


----------



## Gouvi (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam über Webproxy*

Habe das ganze probiert, aber Steam hängt sich dann einfach auf... der Proxy hast halt folgendes Format: www-proxy.[Uni-Name].de    und den  Port:3128 .....Allderings muss ich ja laut dem Tutorial den Port 1080 schon angeben..... von daher weiß ich nicht wies gehen soll...


----------

